# NPP vs. Deca Durabolin



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm planning my fall/winter 'recomp' cycle and I'd like some input on the deca part. NPP is just a short ester Deca, correct? See my proposed cycle and let me know. The Deca is just for joint comfort.

1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
1-10 Deca 200mg/2Xweek
Or
1-10 NPP 40mg/4Xweek

Should Deca/NPP be started later or ended sooner?

Should Tren be started later or ended sooner?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 25, 2010)

Two 19s at the same time is a nono, for me at least it is.


/V


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:
			
		

> Two 19s at the same time is a nono, for me at least it is.
> 
> 
> /V



I agree and I asked chocolate thunder and he agreed it ok if the combined dose of deca/tren is lower than the test


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

why the low dosages, 1st time cycle?


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

He's taking 600mg test, 300mg tren and 400mg deca weekly. How is that low?


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Built said:
			
		

> He's taking 600mg test, 300mg tren and 400mg deca weekly. How is that low?



Yes, but I need to edit that. It's supposed to be 200mg deca a week. Deca is just for joint comfort. And I'd like to get the Tren up to 350/week as long as the sides aren't too bad.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

unclem said:
			
		

> why the low dosages, 1st time cycle?



It's actually a 2nd cycle, but I've been HRT since Jan/1


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Revised:

1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
1-10 Deca 100mg/2Xweek
Or
1-10 NPP 50mg/4Xweek


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 25, 2010)

Bump... Anyone?


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you trying to decide between deca and NPP?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 25, 2010)

*My 2 cents for what it's worth*

As you know deca durabolin takes a long while to start working. Whereas if you do the nandrolone phenylpropionate it will start working much sooner and since you are only doing a 10 week cycle that would be my pick for this cycle. You may also want to read a post I put up today about prami, bromo and caber. You hadnt mentioned what ai you were going to use either but I bet you got that handled.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 25, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Revised:
> 
> 1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
> 1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
> ...



I'd say pick one 19 nor compound or the other.  It's so early in your use you should probably add just one and see how it works for you.  Then next time you do a little blast above your TRT use the other.  Then you have an idea of how both work for you.  Additionally, both can cause prolactin-like side effects and  some ED problems.  You are going to want to avoid than and if it happens with one and not the other you wont know which one did it if you do them both at once. Be a little more analytical about it.  In the long run you'll understand better how your body works and with which compounds it works best.


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes. Pick one 19 nor.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Revised:
> 
> 1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
> 1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
> ...



You need to run more test than 300mg with the other compounds you are taking.


----------



## Khoiktran (Jul 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Revised:
> 
> 1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
> 1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
> ...


 

Just drop the tren, save it for and EQ cycle. But maybe you are the lucky ones that mixing tren and deca has no sides for you. But let me know how it works out for you if you decide to go that path.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> You need to run more test than 300mg with the other compounds you are taking.



He's running 600mg test. 300 pinned twice a week.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Revised:
> 
> 1-10 Test C 300mg/2Xweek
> 1-10 Tren A 50-75mg/4Xweek
> ...


 

So if i'm reading this right your going to run:

600mg test
200-300mg tren
200mg deca

????????

Are you bulking or cutting?  Re-comp doesn't tell much.  There are better options available.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 26, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:
			
		

> So if i'm reading this right your going to run:
> 
> 600mg test
> 200-300mg tren
> ...



Yes... That is the proposed cycle. It's basically a recomp/cut cycle. I'm currently 6'2", 273 at 18-19% bf and 40 years old. I'd like to retain as much muscle and even grow a bit more while cutting. The deca, like I said, was just for joint comfort. My overall goal is to get to 240-250 range at 11-12% bf. Once I'm there, I'll decide where to go.

Please give me some cycle suggestions. I made progress with this cycle I'm on, but my diet was not spot on enough either way (to grow or cut bf). I basically got stronger, added muscle and got leaner.

As far as recomp/cutting... Would you suggest eating at caloric maintenance or deficit?

Thanks


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yes... That is the proposed cycle. It's basically a recomp/cut cycle. I'm currently 6'2", 273 at 18-19% bf and 40 years old. I'd like to retain as much muscle and even grow a bit more while cutting. The deca, like I said, was just for joint comfort. My overall goal is to get to 240-250 range at 11-12% bf. Once I'm there, I'll decide where to go.
> 
> Please give me some cycle suggestions. I made progress with this cycle I'm on, but my diet was not spot on enough either way (to grow or cut bf). I basically got stronger, added muscle and got leaner.
> 
> ...


 
If it were me I would just run the test and NPP. 

600mg test EW
100mg NPP EOD

NPP will work the same as deca, is stronger than deca mg vs. mg and will hit your system quicker. It will also have you retaining zero water weight.

If you're cutting correctly, you're not going to be gaining any size. Save that for maintenance or bulking.

I don't count calories while I'm cutting I just use a simple guide of: 7oz. of meat per meal with 1 1/2 cup veggies and lots of nuts and seeds. Zero cardio until I get down to 7-8% BF.

If you know what you're doing and have the diet down you can have up to 3 cheat meals a week and still drop weight.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 26, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:
			
		

> If it were me I would just run the test and NPP.
> 
> 600mg test EW
> 100mg NPP EOD
> ...



Thanks bro... That's it... Sounds good. Then maybe I'll try tren for a spring 'lean bulk'?

I appreciate your help


----------



## ZECH (Jul 27, 2010)

Built said:


> He's running 600mg test. 300 pinned twice a week.



10-4, thanks


----------



## Marini382 (May 10, 2011)

600mg test EW
100mg NPP EOD 

that shoud be the best way for me


----------



## bigrene (May 10, 2011)

If you want to recomp test and tren would be my choice. You can be in a calorie deficit state and still gain muscle while shedding flab more than it's cousin deca,but everyone is different. Trens original use was to keep the cattles muscle mass while they starved through travel, so do you feel like a cow? LOL just kidding but just a thought.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 10, 2011)

Isn't it correct to say that NPP won't yield the same "Joint comfort" as the deca estered version because of less water retention?


----------



## TakeItToTheLimit (May 10, 2011)

does naps carry npp? Can't seem to find it


----------



## alphabolic (May 10, 2011)

TakeItToTheLimit said:


> does naps carry npp? Can't seem to find it


 
yea bottom of the first page of injectibles

it only says "GP Phenyl 100"


----------



## Himik (May 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Isn't it correct to say that NPP won't yield the same "Joint comfort" as the deca estered version because of less water retention?



Yes, it is the same compound just different esters.


----------



## njc (May 10, 2011)

Himik said:


> Yes, it is the same compound just different esters.


 

Thats not really an answer to his question


----------



## Himik (May 10, 2011)

njc said:


> Thats not really an answer to his question



Misread his question, my bad, I thought he was asking about collagen synthesis. NPP will hold less water so I would imagine nandrolone is a better choice for joints.


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone explain the "water retention" issue to me? I don't get why short esters are said to cause you to hold less water. My understanding is that regardless of the ester everything still breaks down to the base right? So wouldn't test enanthate be similar to frequent injections of test base? So why does prop cause less water retention?


----------



## purplerain (May 11, 2011)

Himik said:


> Misread his question, my bad, I thought he was asking about collagen synthesis. NPP will hold less water so I would imagine nandrolone is a better choice for joints.



Daym now I'm fvcked up. I read and thought that NPP was just as good for COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS as DECA. I myself am leaning towards NPP because it retains less water than DECA and from what I've read does promote COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS in edition to the fact it leaves the body quickly. Will someone help me understand this better


----------



## Himik (May 11, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Daym now I'm fvcked up. I read and thought that NPP was just as good for COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS as DECA. I myself am leaning towards NPP because it retains less water than DECA and from what I've read does promote COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS in edition to the fact it leaves the body quickly. Will someone help me understand this better



It *is* just as good for collage synthesis, it is not as good as deca in water retention in your joints.


----------



## purplerain (May 11, 2011)

Himik said:


> It *is* just as good for collage synthesis, it is not as good as deca in water retention in your joints.



So is it safer to assume that even though NPP does promote COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS DECA will take the pain away faster by putting water in your joints and rebuild COLLAGEN. If this is the case I just learned some additional sh1t. Hey dude sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

purplerain said:


> So is it safer to assume that even though NPP does promote COLLAGEN SYNTHESIS DECA will take the pain away faster by putting water in your joints and rebuild COLLAGEN. If this is the case I just learned some additional sh1t. Hey dude sorry for hijacking your thread.


 
Wondering the same, have some shoulder issues so deca will probably be in my next cycle. Also anyone have an answer to my "ester" question at the bottom of page 1?


----------

